# Huffy Stiletto Nile Green..



## pitts64 (Nov 12, 2017)

I'd like any info, photos on the Huffy Stiletto Drag Bike.. I had one when I was a kid and would love to find another.. Thank you..

..


----------



## Jaxon (Nov 13, 2017)

That is a 1970 bike. Here is the catalog pic and info on it.


----------



## pitts64 (Nov 13, 2017)

Thanks Jaxon!! That's it.. CS-5


----------



## pitts64 (Nov 14, 2017)

I just found out this place Bicycle Heaven is in my area. I must of passed it hundreds of times riding the Pittsburgh bike trail.. I can't wait to see it!!


----------



## pitts64 (Dec 7, 2017)

I went to Bicycle heaven a few times. They have bikes still in the box original boxes!! Of course you could buy a nice car for the price they want for them, haha...


----------



## partsguy (Dec 7, 2017)

pitts64 said:


> I went to Bicycle heaven a few times. They have bikes still in the box original boxes!! Of course you could buy a nice car for the price they want for them, haha...




Did you find the bike you wanted?


----------



## x__CRASH__x (Feb 15, 2018)

I'm about to restore one to sell.  I just found an ad for one in orange, but I think I prefer the Nile Green.


----------

